# Hello from London



## jay36

Hi! This is the first time i've ever joined a discussion forum so hoping i can learn from others' experiences as it seems like an active forum! 

Been married for 2 years to my amazing wife (been together for almost 8 years).


----------



## brooklynAnn

Hello! From Brooklyn, New York.


Just got here myself. I have over 20 yrs of married. Husband is a wonderful guy. These guys on this forum are great. They give really great advice. If only people will take it. But free will rules. People will do what they want. Good luck and hopefully you never need the separation and divorce or cheating forum. And never cheat on your wife because she will find this forum and take you to the cleaners. TAM is that good.


----------



## Midnight_cowboy

I am divorced thats why I am here.

If you two are in such great marriages then why are you here?

Hopefully not just to brag!


----------



## jorgegene

Midnight_cowboy said:


> I am divorced thats why I am here.
> 
> If you two are in such great marriages then why are you here?
> 
> Hopefully not just to brag!


you learn a lot on this forum about marriage and relationship problems even if you are in a good or ok marriage.

some of the things people in good marriages can learn is how to AVOID the pitfalls that marriages descend into after a number of years.

btw, welcome and participate.


----------



## jay36

Basically to learn from others' experiences! Looks like there are people here who have been married for decades and i suppose that's what i want too  Maybe their advice will help me to achieve that!


----------

